# whos responsible for tag info ?



## demj1308 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a customer that wants shirts printed with his tag inside, he's going to be reselling these ( I assume). His tag info does not have the required info on them. Is he liable for not having the correct info on the tags or am I liable for selling them to him.

Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you selling the shirts or printing his?.....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's the seller's responsibility, not the printers. As a courtesy, I would remind him that if sold in the U.S. the labels aren't in compliance. But you have no further obligation.


----------



## Rapidtags (Feb 2, 2010)

You can find out all that information with this useful guide on what is required on clothing labels. 

Clothing Label requirements under Textile & Wool Acts |Unbeatable limited time offer for our custom clothing tags and woven labels. Save time and use our instant one step ordering.


----------



## geoffffff (Mar 5, 2012)

The responsibility falls on both the company and the printer. The company is liable for selling clothing without the proper tag information, but the printer is also liable since they are the ones responsible for the removing and replacing the label. If your customer were to get in trouble with the FTC, they could claim you as the relabeller and say "they didn't tell me I couldn't" and you could catch some heat.

What we always do is tell the customer to change the label to accommodate the FTC requirements. Our customers typically don't mind having to slightly change their tag artwork.


----------

